# When I wake up I don't feel like eating anything and have digestive problems



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

In the morning(6:00) before going to school I feel like complete **** tired and stuff, but along with that I have a queasy stomach and don't feel like eating anything or I feel all full and stuff, why does this happen, Most of the times I eat dinner early and dont eat anything else after that what could be the problem, keep in mind im only a teen too.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i`ve often felt nauseous and would lack an appetite in the mornings. it was worse when i was a kid, it was hard to eat breakfast and anything more than a piece of toast or a small bowl of cereal i couldn`t eat (even then i was pushing myself). i always felt so guilty when i was staying with someone and they`d serve me a big breakfast and i couldn`t finish it, but i`d feel so nauseous and it was hard to control. it`s much better now.. i have an appetite and am often very hungry in the mornings (i don`t each much during the day) but my stomach is still more sensitive than usual and i randomly feel on the verge of puking sometimes.

i don`t know what causes it or to change it... i suppose just eating something very small in the morning that doesn`t upset your stomach, then a couple hours later when you get your appetite back, eat a bigger snack or normal sized meal (skipping breakfast altogether would be bad).


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always felt horrible in the morning. It's like the worse hangover, but I don't drink.
It sucks because people think I do.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

i've never been able to eat anything for breakfast. i feel sickly the rest of the day if i do try to make myself eat. my brother is the same way. quite odd.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe your diet lacks potassium? Or it could just be uhh, morning anxiety brought on due to school or work.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I used to be that way. I would drink something and sit up straight and breathe normally but feel it in my ab area and do that for about 20 minutes. Also think about good things and give thanks for what you can do and what you have that is good. That would help take away the sick feeling.

You probably have a slow transit time of intestines. Cardiovascular exercise, water, fiber, and good posture helps a lot, colon cleansers from the health store, not drug store help too. I would get depressed to where it would affect my body. I would also overeat too and that affects the intestines too.

You can take some crackers, fruit, seeds, or nut butter or a snack in a baggie to eat a little later in the morning for energy. In time you might be able to straighten it out completely.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Your sleep cycle helps regulate your digestive tract. If you are forced to wake up before your body naturally would then sometimes your digestive tract is still in a more inactive state. Some psychiatrist thought to solve my insomnia problems by making me wake up at 5am every day and go to bed at 9pm. That went horribly. I'd stumble to the bathroom, sit down on the floor, nearly throw up but my stomach was empty, and start crying. My body can't function that early. The hormones and everything that regulates internal processes was still in sleep mode. Also majority of the serotonin in your body is found in the digestive tract so serotonin production impacts GI function and serotonin requires sunlight to start being produced. Sometimes irritable bowel syndrome is treated with anxiety or depression meds that alter serotonin.

Sorry but while I have an explanation I don't have much of a solution. Try to get some more sunlight early in the morning to stimulate your brain to wake up and your digestive tract to get moving. Eat very small amounts of carbs like a breakfast bar, toast, or a small amount of cereal and drink water. It might help settle your stomach and remind your digestive tract it's time to wake up.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

This has been the case for the me the past year or so! When I got my job in August 2008, I would eat before I left. Then I found myself eating less and less until I wasn't eating anything at all in the morning. Just the thought of eating would make me feel nauseous. By lunch I would be fine and ready to eat something tasty, but I just couldn't do breakfast any longer.


----------

